# Skylight Installation



## Danny903 (Mar 31, 2011)

I just bought my first camper, an Outback Sydney 30RLS. I was in the process of cleaning the roof when I accidentally cracked the large skylight over the living area. My questoin is....how hard are these to replace? Is there anywhere I could find a discription of all the materials needed with directions on how to do it? I will probably end up taking it to service center but if I could save the cost of all the labor it would be huge for me financially. Also, is there a decent place to buy an aftermarket skylight that would fit......and that might be a little more durable? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The lens is very easy to replace. You just need to heat the caulk a little to help scrape it off enough to get to the screws. Remove the screws then lift off the lens. Clean up the excess caulk and place new lens over the big hole. Reinstall the screws and apply a generous layer of Dicor self leveling caulk and you are done.

Skylite Link


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Danny903 (Mar 31, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> The lens is very easy to replace. You just need to heat the caulk a little to help scrape it off enough to get to the screws. Remove the screws then lift off the lens. Clean up the excess caulk and place new lens over the big hole. Reinstall the screws and apply a generous layer of Dicor self leveling caulk and you are done.
> 
> Skylite Link


I have peeled off much of the old caulk but it looks like there is some form of sealant under the plastic as well. Is that the same stuff? Also how much of the old needs to come off? I'm scared if I start scraping I might somehow mess up the rubber roof under it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is most likely Butyl rubber tape under the lens. It can also be scraped off. Use a plastic scraper to remove the caulk and with a little heat you will not damage the rubber roof.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Skylite Link


Now that gives me an idea for a mod.......


----------

